# Wtb akios reel



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking for a slightly used in good condition 5000 series Akios. Please post a pic and a price. FLEE


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I know its a little more reel then you may be looking for but I have an excellent condition (used twice) Akios Shuttle 651 (LH). Box and all accessories. This is the one piece aluminum cage, mag control, etc. If you are interested let me know and I will post pics and a price


----------

